# Woot 6/13/2012 TiVo Premiere Elite DVR, 1080p, 4 Tuners, 2TB, $304 shipped



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr


----------



## brian1269 (Jul 24, 2003)

Tico said:


> http://www.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr


I'm thinking about it. So if I order this to replace my Series 3, are they going to up my monthly service to $15 instead of the $13 it is now? I know they changed their monthly fee to $15 for some, $20 for others, or who knows what I never understood it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

brian1269 said:


> I'm thinking about it. So if I order this to replace my Series 3, are they going to up my monthly service to $15 instead of the $13 it is now? I know they changed their monthly fee to $15 for some, $20 for others, or who knows what I never understood it.


Lifetime sub the Elite for $399 before canceling the service on your Series 3 solves that problem. Also when you go to cancel the service on your Series 3 they may offer you the $99 lifetime deal which would make your Series 3 much more sale-able.


----------



## BrentOMatic (Feb 18, 2004)

FYI, I just called in to Tivo support to verify I could get the $399 lifetime on this box and they offered to match the woot price + free shipping.


----------



## Cactus Bill (Jan 29, 2012)

brian1269 said:


> I'm thinking about it. So if I order this to replace my Series 3, are they going to up my monthly service to $15 instead of the $13 it is now? I know they changed their monthly fee to $15 for some, $20 for others, or who knows what I never understood it.


I am thinking about the upgrade to XL4 too and wondering about this. I currently pay $12.95 and $9.95 for my two premieres. I don't think I can swing lifetime right now, so any idea whether my rate for either of my current subscriptions would increase? Also, is it as simple as moving my cable card to the new box and calling Cox to pair it with the XL4? Thanks.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Is the lifetime service without the MSD discount 499.99 on this? Will this unit work with the upcoming multi-room device? I cannot post a link to the device since I do not have 5 posts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes to both questions. 

Dan


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Dan.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just called Tivo and they would NOT price match. In fact, they told me they have been getting lots of calls to price match and they won't do it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Did Woot sell out? If not order it from Woot! No need to price match. You can still get the 2 year or 3 year extended warranty from TiVo. They give you thirty days or more to sign up for the extended warranty. At least that was the case with the Elites i got from BestBuy. But with those I got the BestBuy four year warranty.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

aaronwt, woot still has them five minutes or so. I just bought one. I hope the multiroom device comes out soon so I can replace my moxi and mates.


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tivo told me that I can't get the MSD if I order from Woot so I'd end up breaking even....but then they price matched!


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyway to move a msd @ $7 from a priemere to this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jrlbc06 said:


> Tivo told me that I can't get the MSD if I order from Woot


 That's BS. MSD requires a qualifying unit which is on your TiVo account regardless where you get an Elite from.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

If this turns out to not be the case you'll here about it here since Iv'e got one coning from E-expo price matched to woot.
?- This will be my fifth box which is the limit for multi discount I believe. 2 of the boxes I've sold. Can I call Tivo to remove these boxes so I can use the multi discount again in the future?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

leiff said:


> If this turns out to not be the case you'll here about it here since Iv'e got one coning from E-expo price matched to woot.
> ?- This will be my fifth box which is the limit for multi discount I believe. 2 of the boxes I've sold. Can I call Tivo to remove these boxes so I can use the multi discount again in the future?


Supposedly there is a limit but it never affected me getting a MSD price. Even when I had eight boxes on my account, all with MSD pricing. When adding another box I still got the MSD price. I was always worried that I wouldn't be able to get it but so far that has never been the case.


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

moyekj said:


> That's BS. MSD requires a qualifying unit which is on your TiVo account regardless where you get an Elite from.


Yeah that's what I thought, but they price matched the Woot! deal even though I bought it last week so I didn't push the issue.


----------



## Pheran (Jan 12, 2006)

Sigh, I couldn't resist, since Comcast finally killed the analog signal that my Series 2 DT was working off of, leaving only my TiVo HD. Now I need to Ebay both of those.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Woot Stats:
546 Elites Sold, avg. one every 2m 38s

http://www.woot.com/forums/viewpost.aspx?postid=5038496


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Seems like most people were on the Eastcoast that purchased them. It was certainly an excellent deal.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I was very tempted, but I couldn't think of anyone who would buy my 2 Premiere XLs with lifetime.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I was very tempted, but I couldn't think of anyone who would buy my 2 Premiere XLs with lifetime.


I think it's a hard sell for the XL units now. I have one in the sale section but I would probably need to lower it $70 to around $450 to get a sale. In the end I'll probably keep it and discontinue service on my $6.95 a month TiVo. Although I won't do that until the streaming box is released.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> I was very tempted, but I couldn't think of anyone who would buy my 2 Premiere XLs with lifetime.


I've seen premieres on the deal sites for $50, so a lifetime premiere is worth $450 for those with discount. The XL drive should add a bit. 
For me, in the end, I valued your machine at $500, but then with the Woot deal, decided that I may as well jump to the 4 tuner for just $200 more.

So, my bottom up number may be too high for you machine, maybe just $400-$450.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

From my point of view I would not have a TiVo without some type of backup to the hard drive, for my upgraded TP and TPXL that was no problem as the original was the backup drive, but for the XL4 one would have to purchase a 2Tb drive, and copy the original TPX4 drive onto that new drive, I don't know if anybody has tried that with success yet. After some years TiVo will not fix your TiVo and xfer lifetime so that why i have had a drive backup for any TiVo I was using.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

lessd said:


> From my point of view I would not have a TiVo without some type of backup to the hard drive, for my upgraded TP and TPXL that was no problem as the original was the backup drive, but for the XL4 one would have to purchase a 2Tb drive, and copy the original TPX4 drive onto that new drive, I don't know if anybody has tried that with success yet. After some years TiVo will not fix your TiVo and xfer lifetime so that why i have had a drive backup for any TiVo I was using.


Might as well just wait until it fails then buy a pre-imaged drive from one of the vendors that offer the service. It might never fail, and then you'd have wasted your money on a perfectly good hard drive sitting on a shelf.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Never purchased from Woot before but I must say I am not impressed at all. They were extremely quick to collect the money but have yet to even start the shipping process. Just hope I won't have to return the darn thing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Never purchased from Woot before but I must say I am not impressed at all. They were extremely quick to collect the money but have yet to even start the shipping process. Just hope I won't have to return the darn thing.


Over the years i've had items from Woot! ship the next day, ship more than a week later, and ship anywhere in between that timeframe.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

farmermac said:


> Might as well just wait until it fails then buy a pre-imaged drive from one of the vendors that offer the service. It might never fail, and then you'd have wasted your money on a perfectly good hard drive sitting on a shelf.


That one option, but i don't want to wait and I don't know if anybody does offer a drive for the XL4 except the $299 option from WK.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

hooper said:


> Anyway to move a msd @ $7 from a priemere to this?


nope the $6.95 plan won't move to an Elite/XL4


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

lessd said:


> That one option, but i don't want to wait and I don't know if anybody does offer a drive for the XL4 except the $299 option from WK.


If the jmfs software works, it's worth the cost and time to image the back up drive. 2TB drives are still about $100. Cheaper and less stress to have one ready on the shelf than to get one after a failure.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Never purchased from Woot before but I must say I am not impressed at all. They were extremely quick to collect the money but have yet to even start the shipping process. Just hope I won't have to return the darn thing.


Sorry about that, I should have mentioned Woot ships when they feel like it. For me it usually arrives 4-10 days from ordering, unless you pay the extra $9 for 2 day shipping. Mine still does not show as shipped, Yet I have had the item arrive the same day I get a tracking number in the email.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> If the jmfs software works, it's worth the cost and time to image the back up drive. 2TB drives are still about $100. Cheaper and less stress to have one ready on the shelf than to get one after a failure.


That would depend on how long you expect the drive to last, and how much you think it will cost to replace at the point of failure.

You're right in the assumption that the cost will be at least $100 though.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

"Remember your order of one TiVo Premiere Elite DVR, 1080p, 4 Tuners, 2TB, Up to 300 Hours of HD Recording (New) from Woot on Wednesday, June 13, 2012?

We did, and that order is now on its way to [you]."

Two days isn't bad. I am getting old, but I remember ordering it, Wednesday night. Due in next Thursday.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Shipped via FedEx SmartPost (FedEx to USPS)

Ship date: Friday, Jun 15, 2012
Estimated delivery: Thursday, Jun 21, 2012

Same way my Woot Refurb Premiere was shipped


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine shipped from Dallas today as well - estimated delivery Jun 20.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

Mine shipped Friday, estimated delivery is Wednesday. I selected the cheapest shipping option.

I've seen faster shipping but for $5 I guess I can't complain.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine shipped Friday as well.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> That would depend on how long you expect the drive to last, and how much you think it will cost to replace at the point of failure.
> 
> You're right in the assumption that the cost will be at least $100 though.


Good points. The issue is made worse by my having every model. The Premiere and Elite drives are not common, so I'd need separate backup drives.

Part of my issue is less about the money than it is about down-time. When my HD in our bedroom started to fail (you can hear the drive get louder) I had a replacement at the ready. A transfer of the unique shows on it took overnight and the next morning it was a 10 minute swap.


----------



## BlkBear (Sep 10, 2004)

hooper said:


> Anyway to move a msd @ $7 from a priemere to this?


Yes there is, but here is the catch. You will have to purchase the Premiere or XL/4 at the FULL normal retail price to get the old $6.95 service transferred to the newer device. At least this is what I was offered during the XL4 @ $349.99 price this past week. I wanted to keep my HD at the $6.95 price and get Lifetime on the XL4 within the 30 days. So I did not go for the $599 offer just to transfer the $6.95 monthly to the XL4, the $250 price difference was not worth it to me.


----------



## jdaniels1982 (Jan 15, 2011)

hope the Elite does not have the signal problems, pixelation that many users on this forum have experienced


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jdaniels1982 said:


> hope the Elite does not have the signal problems, pixelation that many users on this forum have experienced


I would think most likely it wouldn't since most people dont have the issue. My two elites have not experienced that issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jdaniels1982 said:


> hope the Elite does not have the signal problems, pixelation that many users on this forum have experienced


 Yes, that's a big concern of mine as well and what stopped me from getting one earlier on. I still consider getting one a big gamble even at this discounted price.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

Larry in TN said:


> Mine shipped Friday, estimated delivery is Wednesday. I selected the cheapest shipping option.
> 
> I've seen faster shipping but for $5 I guess I can't complain.


It just arrived (Tuesday), one day earlier than the FedEx tracking predicted.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Got mine today too. Total dud so far. Fan is noisy and though I don't have cablecard for it yet I did hook up a Tuning Adapter to it and after guided setup for digital cable with CC later could not tune any channel at all including the unencrypted HD network channels. This using coax I've used for years with an S3 unit that tunes everything just fine. Not a good vibe...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Got mine today too. Total dud so far. Fan is noisy and though I don't have cablecard for it yet I did hook up a Tuning Adapter to it and after guided setup for digital cable with CC later could not tune any channel at all including the unencrypted HD network channels. This using coax I've used for years with an S3 unit that tunes everything just fine. Not a good vibe...


WTF....My delivery date got pushed back to Friday, and I live closer to TX.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine arrived on Monday. The post office left it on the front porch. This is my first Tivo. It takes quite a while for the tv channel map to download from head end.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ShayL said:


> Mine arrived on Monday. The post office left it on the front porch. This is my first Tivo. It takes quite a while for the tv channel map to download from head end.


It can take up to a day to really start running normally. It makes two connections to get the full 14 days of guide data and takes a while to process all the data (plus it might get a software update too). After that, the daily connections don't have to download as much data so it isn't an issue. From my experience, it takes a while for TiVo Search to show all the guide data as well.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

rainwater said:


> It can take up to a day to really start running normally. It makes two connections to get the full 14 days of guide data and takes a while to process all the data (plus it might get a software update too). After that, the daily connections don't have to download as much data so it isn't an issue. From my experience, it takes a while for TiVo Search to show all the guide data as well.


Thank you for the tip. I forced the connection several times once the channel map came down. It is not a fast process by any means. I also got at least 2 software updates. It seems to be running really well right now. I am now trying to figure out which SPS commands I need to run.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

my woot price match from E-expo just arrived. Outside box says XL4 and tivo itself is branded XL4. Guess that's different than woot orders. Kind of upset cause box has already been opened. Worried I'm getting a problem box. Inside is the following: glow remote with silver trim, THX glasses, HDMI/RCA cable, manual. Is this right?
Is Tivo box supposed to come pre-activated? Mine says inactive and call tivo to activate.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

leiff said:


> my woot price match from E-expo just arrived. Outside box says XL4 and tivo itself is branded XL4. Guess that's different than woot orders. Kind of upset cause box has already been opened. Worried I'm getting a problem box. Inside is the following: glow remote with silver trim, THX glasses, HDMI/RCA cable, manual. Is this right?
> Is Tivo box supposed to come pre-activated? Mine says inactive and call tivo to activate.


I am not sure what you mean by activated.... when i picked up my 2 premieres from best buy, i had to contact tivo to activate them


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

leiff said:


> my woot price match from E-expo just arrived. Outside box says XL4 and tivo itself is branded XL4. Guess that's different than woot orders. Kind of upset cause box has already been opened. Worried I'm getting a problem box. Inside is the following: glow remote with silver trim, THX glasses, HDMI/RCA cable, manual. Is this right?
> Is Tivo box supposed to come pre-activated? Mine says inactive and call tivo to activate.


No you have to activate it either online or by calling TiVo. The actual TiVo box itself arrived opened? Yeah I`d be a little concerned about that, makes you wonder if it was a return or something.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine arrived today. There's a process to Fedex to the local post office and then the postman knocks twice and delivers here. Interesting. 

I can't open the box. I have 6 hrs of work to do in the next 5 hours and if I open it, I'll plug it in, and then I'll call TiVo to activate, then swap cable cards, and activate/pair that. Better to not give a pig a pancake today. Maybe tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Got mine today too. Total dud so far. Fan is noisy and though I don't have cablecard for it yet I did hook up a Tuning Adapter to it and after guided setup for digital cable with CC later could not tune any channel at all including the unencrypted HD network channels. This using coax I've used for years with an S3 unit that tunes everything just fine. Not a good vibe...


 Haven't had much time to test it out further but I did run a channel scan this afternoon and it did find channels and can tune clear QAM ones. What's odd is with TA attached it gets right channel list but can't tune any of them (even unencrypted ones), so looks like it's pretty useless until you install a cablecard. (My S3 with TA and without CC operates fine in that mode for tuning unencrypted channels). In any case looks like it can tune channels on all 4 tuners without any picture problems so I went ahead and got lifetime service for it.
I plan on taking a CC from another TiVo but not until after vacation so won't really test it out for another couple of weeks.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

This deal is back:

http://tech.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr-3


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nrc said:


> This deal is back:
> 
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr-3


How the heck, did you find that? I do not see it linked from the main Woot pages.

EDIT: I see you have to dig a little: http://tech.woot.com/ > http://tech.woot.com/plus/down-the-movie-hole


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> How the heck, did you find that? I do not see it linked from the main Woot pages.
> 
> EDIT: I see you have to dig a little: http://tech.woot.com/ > http://tech.woot.com/plus/down-the-movie-hole


AHHGGG i want one but the lack on info on the IP STB is driving me nuts


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

These are new right? Not refurbs?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It says they are new


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

compnurd said:


> It says they are new


duh! right at the top. my bad.

anyone buy the warranty from them? or can you go back and get it from tivo?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

When you sign up for TiVo service you will have the chance to buy the extended warranty from TiVo.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jjd_87 said:


> duh! right at the top. my bad.
> 
> anyone buy the warranty from them? or can you go back and get it from tivo?


I was wondering the same thing. Some people prefer the third party warrantees because TiVo's is one-time only. But with TiVo's you don't have to worry about whether they'll move lifetime to a replacement.

Edit: Thanks for the info, drebbe.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

deal is dead. woot is sold out.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

nrc said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Some people prefer the third party warrantees because TiVo's is one-time only. But with TiVo's you don't have to worry about whether they'll move lifetime to a replacement.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the info, drebbe.


Can you do this when you activate it online or do you have to call in?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought my extended warranty from TiVo when I activated online.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I wonder if this means the XL4 is being cleared out.. (for an XL6??) and/or if the XL4's regular price is going to $299.. (I've now got over $200 in Best Buy gift cards, saving up for the hardware of an XL4.. Sure, I could buy it right away, but it's more fun getting it "for free", even though of course I have to pay for service.)


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> I wonder if this means the XL4 is being cleared out.. (for an XL6??) and/or if the XL4's regular price is going to $299..


The Woot sale was for an Elite. They were clearing out the Elite stock as it has been replaced by the XL4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Larry in TN said:


> The Woot sale was for an Elite. They were clearing out the Elite stock as it has been replaced by the XL4.


Same box, different silk screened logo. Basically they changed the branding so they had to sell off their stock of "Elites" because they can no longer sell them directly without causing confusion.

If you got in on this deal then congratulations you got an XL4 for $100 discount just because it has a different badge on it.

Dan


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

drebbe said:


> I bought my extended warranty from TiVo when I activated online.


Well then I'm going back to cancel my Squaretrade warranty. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drebbe said:


> When you sign up for TiVo service you will have the chance to buy the extended warranty from TiVo.


Even after you sign up they still give you a long time to add the extended warranty. I think around 60 to 90 days or something like that. I know on my two Elites I got from BestBuy(I purchased the BB warranty). The TiVo site kept showing an option to add an extended warranty for what seemed like 2 to 3 months on my account page.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVo gives you 90 days after activation to purchase the TiVo extended warranty.

I was surprised, that the warranty was serviced by a third party, Service Net Warranty, LLC

The Provider is Service Net Warranty, LLC located at 650 Missouri Ave., Jeffersonville, IN 47130

This document sets forth the entire Contract between the Service Contract Administrator hereinafter referred to as We, Us and Our, and, the Purchaser as You and Your. No representation, promise or condition not contained herein shall modify these terms. Service Net Warranty, LLC (Service Net) is contractually obligated to You to provide service under this Contract in accordance with, and as allowed by state law. If this Contract is purchased in Florida or Oklahoma, Service Net Solutions of Florida, LLC is contractually obligated to You to provide service under this Contract.

Service Net Warranty, LLC also provides extended coverage for Newegg purchases.


----------



## knightl (Mar 15, 2006)

FWIW, I had one of S3's brick on me last night.
Speaking with TIVO CSR they offered to upgrade me to and elite and pass along my lifetime warranty.
I opted for a refurbed S3 instead.
I love my LED display.
You will have to pry my S3's from my cold, dead hands....


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Um, ok....


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I knew I'd miss the recording status display so I wrote a program to put recording status on an image. I have a wireless photo frame next to my TV that displays the image with recording status.

Thread about it here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482439


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone received there Woot TiVo yet? My doesn't even show a tracking number. :/


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

If you opted for the $5 shipping I can't say I'm terribly surprised. It usually takes about a week. I have no idea why it takes so long for Woot to ship, but that is just the way it seems to be.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

drebbe said:


> If you opted for the $5 shipping I can't say I'm terribly surprised. It usually takes about a week. I have no idea why it takes so long for Woot to ship, but that is just the way it seems to be.


Bummer. It's been a while since I ordered from them so I didn't really remember.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

jjd_87 said:


> Anyone received there Woot TiVo yet? My doesn't even show a tracking number. :/


Woot is kinda bad with giving tracking numbers... No tracking # doesn't mean it hasn't shipped.

1) Get the order number from your Purchase History on Woot!
2) Go to FedEx.com and select Track by Reference
3) Use the Woot order # as the reference number, enter in the date of the purchase and where it was shipped to.

Keep in mind that this is will be "Last Mile" delivered by the USPS ... but that part is also included in the tracking.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Mine went "Smartpost" which means Fedex shipped to the local post office and then mailed from there. Wish I thought to select something else. 

Shipped Aug 2 and dropped at the local post office yesterday afternoon. Should arrive tomorrow. Definitely have to purchase the extended warranty.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

knightl said:


> FWIW, I had one of S3's brick on me last night.
> Speaking with TIVO CSR they offered to upgrade me to and elite and pass along my lifetime warranty.
> I opted for a refurbed S3 instead.
> I love my LED display.
> You will have to pry my S3's from my cold, dead hands....


Does this work for everyone with bricked tivo's? Or the luck of the draw with particular reps?


----------



## knightl (Mar 15, 2006)

siratfus said:


> Does this work for everyone with bricked tivo's? Or the luck of the draw with particular reps?


Well, let me be clear, it wasn't free.
The difference between WeakNees parts (drive and power supply)
and the S3 from TIVO was $50 more. I opted for the TIVO solution
because
1) as I stated, I like the S3
2) I got a 3yr warranty with the box.

The point of my post was, I passed on a newer TIVO box because
of all the issues still being reported. Until this incident, I have not
had 1 problem with my S3's.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really wishing I'd opted for the faster shipping....


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just got the email saying my order had been cancelled. Total horse****.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jjd_87 said:


> Just got the email saying my order had been cancelled. Total horse****.


Did Woot charge you a cancellation fee ??


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

lessd said:


> Did Woot charge you a cancellation fee ??


IF Woot Cancelled the order i would hope he wasnt charged a fee


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

*They* cancelled it not me. The "made it upto me" by offering me $10 off my next order. They can go shove it. Holding my money for almost two weeks and then sending me an email saying my order is cancelled is uncalled for.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like they oversold, and did not realize it till very late. That sucks though.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Sounds like they oversold, and did not realize it till very late. That sucks though.


Yeah but it's not like they don't make them anymore. They could have still filled the order. The thing that annoys me the most is they waited till yesterday to let me know and still haven't refunded my money. Its the last time I'll buy anything off of them.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jjd_87 said:


> Yeah but it's not like they don't make them anymore. They could have still filled the order. The thing that annoys me the most is they waited till yesterday to let me know and still haven't refunded my money. Its the last time I'll buy anything off of them.


Woot.com is owned and operated by Amazon maybe if you move up the food chain and complain to Amazon directly you will get some satisfaction.

Good Luck,


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What else can they do? Maybe offer another $10 credit? The sale was for the Elite. If they are out of stock then they can't replace it.

Stuff like that happens sometimes. I've had it happen dozens of times over the last sixteen years. And mostly with the big merchants. You typically get some kind of credit to use on your next purchase or when the item is in stock.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> What else can they do? ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


Well if he moves it up to Amazon maybe they can give him a deeper discount on a Premiere XL 4 which as far as everyone has indicated is just a re-badged Elite or maybe a credit he can use on Amazon instead of Woot.com


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> What else can they do? Maybe offer another $10 credit? The sale was for the Elite. If they are out of stock then they can't replace it.
> 
> Stuff like that happens sometimes. I've had it happen dozens of times over the last sixteen years. And mostly with the big merchants. You typically get some kind of credit to use on your next purchase or when the item is in stock.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


I understand it happens. That's whatever. But I still haven't had my money refunded on my credit card and they didn't notify me till yesterday (10 days after they took my money). That's the dirty part. If they ran out I should have been notified the next day. 3 days tops.


----------

